# Any TT's sporting this 04 BMW 645ci wheel?



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

friend has a 04 and doesn't use the stock rims. They would require major adaptors *can't remember ET's at moment* if not complete hub reworking...but for the price of next to nothing, if someone has done it...might be worth the venture. 










Joe


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What are the size and offsets of the BMW wheels?


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Front Wheel Size: 
19" x 8.5" 14mm offset 

Rear Wheel Size: 
19" x 9" 18mm offset 

Bolt Pattern: 
5x120

If memory serves correct...they are style 121 

Joe


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah, was hoping the rear quattro track would help a bit but it wouldn't probably help that much.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

It would be interesting. I think the shape/style of them would go well with the TTs shape. You should give it a try Joe. I would think about a color change on them though.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You would have to drill the hubs. The offsets are close to perfect, but I would never run small adapters (under 20mm) without the worry of stripping them or bending studs. In all honesty I have been thinking about having my hubs studded for 5x120. So many cooler wheel options and the only downside is custom rotors.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> You would have to drill the hubs. The offsets are close to perfect, but I would never run small adapters (under 20mm) without the worry of stripping them or bending studs. In all honesty I have been thinking about having my hubs studded for 5x120. So many cooler wheel options and the only downside is custom rotors.


the offsets of those wheels are very adapter unfriendly... redrilling the hubs would really be the only safe option but a lot of work and i'm not sure if there's even enough room on our hubs to place a 5x120 bolt pattern because i think the diameter might be a little too small.

you wouldn't need new/custom rotors, just redrill the rotors in between the 5x100 pattern so the studs/lugs pass through them. i redrilled my own hubs and rotors on my last mk3 so they would run both 5x100 and 4x100 bolt pattern wheels... over 30,000kms of driving and no issues 

original 4x100









added 5x100 (4x100 and 5x100 share a hole)










then added a 5x100 to 5x120.65 adapter 










this was easy since the bolt circle was the same 100mm circle. i think our hubs could easily be double drilled to 5x112 or 5x114.3 but 5x120 or bigger might be pushing it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

True I didnt think about the actual size of the hub. What about re drilling the wheels themselves to 5x100?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> True I didnt think about the actual size of the hub. What about re drilling the wheels themselves to 5x100?


i just noticed the wheels have centre caps... assuming the back of the wheel is flat, since a lot of wheels have hollowed out areas in between the lug holes i don't see why they couldn't be redrilled. definitly the least expensive option... anyone have a picture of the backside of one of these wheels?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I feel like a yard for not noticing that first lol


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

I will try to find a picture of the backside. 

If I did it, I would want the ability to switch between the current 5x100's and these. A color change would def be in order. Redrilling them would def be the easiest option. Wondering if there is somewhere around me that could do it. They would need hubcentic adaptor rings as well. 

If redrilled...how would the offset poke be solved? Still need hub work?

I am wondering about them clearing the my 996 calipers as well...

Hmm...

Joe


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I assume they would. Look at the size of the brakes on the bimmer


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

True!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

redrill + hub rings = done :thumbup:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Might have to see how much he would want for them then since they are just sitting in a attic. Might be fun...

Anyone ever had wheels redrilled? Wondering what thencost of that might be... 

Either way...it is an option

Joe


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Depends what the shop charges.


----------

